# Application Error Event ID 1000



## ckomair (Sep 5, 2012)

hi everybody any help will be so appreciated: 
i got the below error in my event viewer while running application needs the COMS .

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Application Error
Event Category: (100)
Event ID: 1000
Date: 9/4/2012
Time: 8:39:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
Faulting application dllhost.exe, version 5.2.3790.3959, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.2.3790.4480, fault address 0x0000bef7.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at 
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 64 6c 6c ure dll
0018: 68 6f 73 74 2e 65 78 65 host.exe
0020: 20 35 2e 32 2e 33 37 39 5.2.379
0028: 30 2e 33 39 35 39 20 69 0.3959 i
0030: 6e 20 6b 65 72 6e 65 6c n kernel
0038: 33 32 2e 64 6c 6c 20 35 32.dll 5
0040: 2e 32 2e 33 37 39 30 2e .2.3790.
0048: 34 34 38 30 20 61 74 20 4480 at 
0050: 6f 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 offset 0
0058: 30 30 30 62 65 66 37 000bef7


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you having an actual system problem like an app crash/hang or just concerned about the Event Viewer entry itself?


----------



## ckomair (Sep 5, 2012)

yes i have an application hangup (application service stopped )


----------



## ckomair (Sep 5, 2012)

EVENT ID =1004
ERROR TYPE =Information 
CATEGORY= (100) 
COMPUTER NAME = 
ERROR SOURCE= Application Error 

EVENT DATE= 9/5/2012 
EVENT TIME= 3:48:47 PM 
DESCRIPTION = Reporting queued error: faulting application dllhost.exe, version 5.2.3790.3959, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.2.3790.4480, fault address 0x0000bef7.
INTERNAL EVENT ID = FD161526753 


this is a new error it seems the same problem source and i think it is from the COMS


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There is not much info to go on. 

You're right about COM Surrogate.

See if these are of help -

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2009/02/12/9413816.aspx
http://blogs.technet.com/b/markrussinovich/archive/2008/09/24/3126858.aspx?PageIndex=5

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

